# Advice on Canon 5D Mark ii - should I fix or replace?



## melm0 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently got an error 20 on my Canon 5D Mark ii. I'm the third owner and as far as I know it was purchased between 2008-2010. I'm willing to put $400 towards replacing the parts if it means my camera will last at least 5 more years. I mainly take pictures with when I travel and probably only take about 10,000 shots/year

Thoughts on if I should repair or replace? Does repairing make it shoot like new?


----------



## unfocused (Dec 1, 2017)

There are some other threads on this site and elsewhere regarding error 20, but also this:

[quote author=Rudy Winston]

*Err 20: Mechanical malfunction* 

Within the mirror, shutter or aperture mechanism (most likely), some sort of disturbance, error or lock-up has been detected. This error code doesn’t specify where the exact problem is, but points to the cause being mechanical rather than an electronic gremlin.[/quote]

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/eos_error_msgs.shtml

If it were me, I wouldn't pay to have it repaired. Especially since if you act before tomorrow night you can pick up a new 6DII (which is a much better camera) for $1,350 after rebate, compared to a repair on a camera that is two generations old and unlikely to last another five years. But, that's just me.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Dec 1, 2017)

Are you sure the error is due to body malfunction? Do you have multiple batteries/lenses that can be switched to insure problem is in the body? (24-105 kit lens from that era is known to have aperture wear/failure but usually that shows as ERR 01.) Make sure all contacts are clean and perhaps try basic camera reset/reboot. Look at the mirror itself to be sure there isn't some goo stuck on an edge. Don't push on mirror or try to clean it yourself unless you have experience.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2017)

Either spend a few dollars sending it to canon for a estimate, or sell it on ebay as-is and upgrade to a 5D MK IV. The newest APS-C cameras with DPAF may give you what you want, and cost less. I have a 5D MK IV, but defer to my SL2 except for shots that only the MK IV can do right.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 2, 2017)

melm0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got an error 20 on my Canon 5D Mark ii. I'm the third owner and as far as I know it was purchased between 2008-2010. I'm willing to put $400 towards replacing the parts if it means my camera will last at least 5 more years. I mainly take pictures with when I travel and probably only take about 10,000 shots/year
> 
> Thoughts on if I should repair or replace? Does repairing make it shoot like new?



The way I see it, you should ask yourself questions like: Does the camera meet your needs? Does the camera limit your creativity? Is it good for you in your travels? Can you afford to upgrade? Would an upgrade serve you better in a significant way? What do you want to do? One final thing. If funds are limited, would you be better off repairing and spending the savings on a new lens?

Not an answer, just things to think about to help you decide what is best for yourself.

Scott


----------



## greger (Dec 2, 2017)

Put the money towards a used 5D lll. If you keep it for a few years then you could upgrade to a used mark 4. This could be a good upgrade route to take if upgrading to new releases is cost prohibitive.
You could send in your camera to Canon and after they quote a repair price, decide what’s best for you to do.


----------



## Daan Stam (Dec 2, 2017)

Buy a new camera if you can financially. That 400 dollars also goes a good ways towards a 6d mark II or a 5d mark III Or even IV, especially a second hand camera or if you buy it in a sale. also it is getting old it might start breaking down more and you will probably really enjoy the new tech in the newer camera's.


----------



## melm0 (Dec 2, 2017)

I saw those other ones, but they were about 5 years old so I wasn't sure if the replacement advice applied now that the camera is much older. Thank you for the advice! 



unfocused said:


> There are some other threads on this site and elsewhere regarding error 20, but also this:
> 
> [quote author=Rudy Winston]
> 
> ...



http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/eos_error_msgs.shtml

If it were me, I wouldn't pay to have it repaired. Especially since if you act before tomorrow night you can pick up a new 6DII (which is a much better camera) for $1,350 after rebate, compared to a repair on a camera that is two generations old and unlikely to last another five years. But, that's just me.
[/quote]


----------



## melm0 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you all for the good advice! It sounds like it might be better to sell. Do you know if people will buy it for parts or might buy and repair themselves?


----------



## unfocused (Dec 2, 2017)

melm0 said:


> Thank you all for the good advice! It sounds like it might be better to sell. Do you know if people will buy it for parts or might buy and repair themselves?



People sell broken cameras on eBay all the time. Just be sure and fully disclose what the problem is. If you want to get an idea of what the market is for a non-working 5DII, go to eBay and search for 5DII, then select "sold listings" in the filters and sort from lowest price to highest. It looks like they are going for as low as $100 to as high as $300.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2017)

melm0 said:


> Thank you all for the good advice! It sounds like it might be better to sell. Do you know if people will buy it for parts or might buy and repair themselves?



Yes, there are camera repair people with parts who will either repair it or use what's working for parts. They can replace a bad shutter for less than $10. Lots of AS-IS cameras are sold on ebay. Don't bother with Craigslist.

The camera apparently has many good parts that are valuable, every piece is sold on ebay, a main board gors for $200, for example.

Expect to get between $300 and $450 depending on condition, so tale lots of good clear photos of the exterior and flash foot, describe any physical flaws and the error 20. Don't guess at the issue unless you know, you can get a unhappy customer if you guess wrong.


Finally, if you spend $15 and send it to canon in a flat rate priority mail box, they will tell you what is wrong and give their estimate. At that time, they may offer to sell you a discounted refurb, but you will not save $300 over their refurb sale prices.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 2, 2017)

greger said:


> Put the money towards a used 5D lll. If you keep it for a few years then you could upgrade to a used mark 4. This could be a good upgrade route to take if upgrading to new releases is cost prohibitive.
> You could send in your camera to Canon and after they quote a repair price, decide what’s best for you to do.



^

+1

The Gods have decided it's time you upgrade to a good, lightly used 5DIII. Don't fight it, just roll with it and enjoy


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> greger said:
> 
> 
> > Put the money towards a used 5D lll. If you keep it for a few years then you could upgrade to a used mark 4. This could be a good upgrade route to take if upgrading to new releases is cost prohibitive.
> ...



The issue is that there is no warranty if you buy used unless its from Canon, so it could die after a week and you'd be nowhere, or there could be a undisclosed flaw, you'd have to pay to get it fixed.

With prices low for the season, I'd buy new, as good a camera as I could aford, but go for a dual pixel sensor with on chip A-D converter.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 3, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > greger said:
> ...



Well you can buy used and get a warranty in many cases actually. Elsewhere, OK there is a degree of risk but to be quite honest with equipment like Canon I think that the risk is worthwhile. I've bought loads of used Canon gear over the years and never had any bother with any of it.


----------

